# Anyone get a n7 that's been retaped?



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

If its been asked sorry. 
Finally got my n7 today woot but its been retaped. 
Is it because thuer opening boxing and rechecking making sure no lifted screen or washed out screens? 
If so they couldn't sell that as new could they? Wouldn't it be considered refurb or like new device? 
Thought?

Update 
Noticed bottom corner bezel was scratch and a smudge like someone tried sanding it smooth..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

dadsterflip said:


> If its been asked sorry.
> Finally got my n7 today woot but its been retaped.
> Is it because thuer opening boxing and rechecking making sure no lifted screen or washed out screens?
> If so they couldn't sell that as new could they? Wouldn't it be considered refurb or like new device?
> ...


Define retaped, so that I'm aware when I get my super-delayed package. Want to make sure they're not ripping me off.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Well. The original tape that everybody has a hard time taking off. Seems like another tape was put back on it. Like they opened it the first time then just retaped it back if that makes any sense

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickles (Feb 29, 2012)

I have only read in one other forum, from one person, who mentions his was re-taped. but apart from that, the device itself was complete un-touched.

'Re-taped' in this case, is where the little black strips of tape that seal the box top, to the box itself, have been previously sliced open, and a second layer of tape has been applied over them.

i would feel so violated if mine came in re-taped


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

Nickles said:


> i would feel so violated if mine came in re-taped


I would go ballistic if mine is retaped, after this hideously long delay.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Maybe they're looking for the golden ticket?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah mine looked like it had a 2nd layer of tape over it. Didnt think much about it honestly.


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

I think mine did too. I will verify later with pics if it was

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

OK. Makes me feel better then . Thing looks good so far. No scree. Lift as far as my wife pic she sent me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anuraj1 (Jun 8, 2011)

I actually ordered mine on day 1, received it the first day they were delivered (7/13 I believe), and it looked like it had a second layer of black tape on it. Much easier to cut than the videos showed. My N7 is perfect with no screen raise or any other issues.

EDIT: I think that the theory that they went through and looked for screen raise issues holds some water. I'm glad they did if that's what it was.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

anuraj1 said:


> I actually ordered mine on day 1, received it the first day they were delivered (7/13 I believe), and it looked like it had a second layer of black tape on it. Much easier to cut than the videos showed. My N7 is perfect with no screen raise or any other issues.
> 
> EDIT: I think that the theory that they went through and looked for screen raise issues holds some water. I'm glad they did if that's what it was.


I think they started re-tapping some of them after realizing the mega tape they had used originally was hard to break lol

Some of those unboxing videos were ridiculous


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Guys they could have just reused the box if you got a retaped one. Who cases. His many people you think touched our devices before we got them?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

That's what I assume and if thy did go throught it then that's a good thing . Imo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

Here are some pictures of anyone was wondering

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mine didn't look like that from what I remember but I was so excited I cut through those pieces of tape in no time to get my hands onto the device.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

drose6102 said:


> Here are some pictures of anyone was wondering
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Mine was like this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Just got home. Small light bleed its good. But the screen in the left side seems slightly raised up... grrr not as bad as what people have been showing but hope it doesn't go bad when raise up more once it gets heated.

Keep it or send it back just in case for the long run?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Its perfect one so far for me. I might just leave that slightly raise up. 15 days from Google for new returns and the rest is 1 year though Asus right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Aokp preview 1 was just released lol for people who don't know yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

This is dumb.... already have a nick and a deep cut on the n7.








I guess that would be my first ding on the n7 .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Aokp preview 1 was just released lol for people who don't know yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Wow random much?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Wow random much?


Lol just a little bit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

When my replacement arrives, I *hope* it's re-taped. That may indicate some level of personal quality assurance prior to shipment.







The Google rep told me my replacement would be new and not a refurb.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mine was retaped - got it on Tuesday last week (7/17), ordered during the keynote. Not as crooked as the tape on NatemZ's photo, but I noticed it while I was trying to use a car key to hack through. No issues on mine.


----------



## relkma (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine had 2 layers of tape. And slight screen raise on the left. And a dent in the top silver bezel. Got a replacement coming. Just hope its better cause besides the issues I listed its perfect - no dead pixels and no light bleed and no ghosting..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

relkma said:


> Mine had 2 layers of tape. And slight screen raise on the left. And a dent in the top silver bezel. Got a replacement coming. Just hope its better cause besides the issues I listed its perfect - no dead pixels and no light bleed and no ghosting..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


I am in the same situation. But the dent is on the bottom left corner on mine but everything else is perfect. I guess I'll call in a replacement just in case the screen lift gets worst. I do have a light bleed where it got dropped at or whatever.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devator22 (Dec 26, 2011)

My mom mentioned something about hers looking like like it had been retaped. I'll let her know that she isn't the only one.

Sent from my Vanir'd G-nex via tapatalk


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Mine was re taped as well. Didn't notice it when I opens it though. Mine was good when I received it but screen started lifting yesterday. Contacted Google for replacement. Thought about purchasing a second one but gonna wait now till they can get this issue fixed

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

